# New Trailer for Return to Schralptown



## Schralptowner (Apr 10, 2007)

Hello all from the Thrillheadquarters!! We have had a great season traveling, chasing storms, schralping, and of course shooting our next featured film "Return to Schralptown". Here is the first of many trailers/teasers for everyone to enjoy! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLjtxEs0_qg

:mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Harvey (Oct 10, 2003)

wow! looks killer. how much of that footage is from Colorado? Looks like some great human powered skiing footy which make me excited to see more. I am all about skiing flicks that show skiing I can actually go do (no $12,000 heli rides.) Good work!


----------



## gapers (Feb 14, 2004)

They shot a lot of it around Crested Butte and Cameron. The movie is lookin sick!


----------



## lotsawater (Nov 18, 2003)

Sick!!!

These guys are doing some great work, even if it is kayaking season!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Titties. Lookin good, Thrillrod. That teasers tighter than the ***** mom. I didn't know you've been paddling since 98.

And I'm the only one who uses Mr. Green round here.

:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## ME!! (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats because he doesn't paddle!


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

ME!! said:


> Thats because he doesn't paddle!


 
Oh, this i know, believe me.

Identify yo'selfs "me". And dont say Jo mama, that alias was taken yesterday me thinks.


----------

